# звукосниматели для аккордеона



## alex_cantus (25 Янв 2015)

посоветуйте пожалуйста хороший звукосниматель для аккордеона, или подскажите как сделать звукосниматель самому, если это возможно


----------



## Don_Accordion (26 Янв 2015)

http://www.accordion-sound.com/


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Дек 2017)

*Китайские беспроводники серии JOYO JW-01 для midi   инструментов*(клавиш.,кнопоч.,скрипка,гитара).                          Примечание: уважаемые коллеги,данная публикация не комерческая,а чисто познавательная и предназначена    для раздела: Ноты, миди, демо в ознакомительных целях к сообщению№327  от 25-11-2017 пользователю xhfuid, что касаеться цены,то она в разных государствах разная и дешевле будет если приемник и передатчик выписывать прямо из Китая  без посредников,довольно помехоустойчивое изделие и работает  в диапазоне  Wi-Fi/  и в заключении как инфо хочу добавить,что наш пользователь форума Владимир Бутусов(не в обиде будет) данные изделия уже давно широко использует в midi  гармониях,вот ссылка для индивидуального не комерческого использов. и просмотра в ютюбе: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMgHyApBpWM&amp;feature=youtu.be  ,а кратенькая характеристика этих беспроводников  в моих скриншотах(Для увеличения и просмотра необходимо кликнуть прямо по снимках),остальную интересующую иформацию набираете в своих поисковиках,формат нашего форума  и правила,мне это не позволяют.  С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Дек 2017)

Всем здравствуйте. Такой вопрос. Подскажите, можно использовать этот радио-комплект для цифрового баяна Роланд ?


----------



## Andrey Z. (11 Дек 2017)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Всем здравствуйте. Такой вопрос. Подскажите, можно использовать этот радио-комплект для цифрового баяна Роланд ?


Почему, нет. Главное, чтобы сидел плотно в гнезде. В идеале конечно, лучше использовать ДВЕ базы для стреофонии


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (11 Дек 2017)

Спасибо. Подскажите какой стереофонический радиокомплект можно использоват для роланда? Спасибо с уважением !


----------



## Andrey Z. (12 Дек 2017)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Спасибо. Подскажите какой стереофонический радиокомплект можно использоват для роланда? Спасибо с уважением !


Любой, но в количестве ДВА. Один для L, другой для R. Чем дороже, тем лучше


----------

